# How do I keep Android from killing a Background app?



## Th3Annoyed1 (Aug 3, 2011)

I use an app for work on an Acer Iconia A501 Tablet that is required by my employer to stay running. The problem is when I open other apps and let this one go to the background the app is getting killed off by Android while running in the background. Is there a way to force this app to stay running at all times?


----------



## sinkster (Dec 12, 2011)

use http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=991276 Supercharger by Zeppelinrox[/post] and choose the option to bulletproof the app, it'll stop the system closing by changing the oom priority.


----------



## Th3Annoyed1 (Aug 3, 2011)

That seems like it is exactly what I'm looking for but unfortunately requires root. It is a company tablet that I will not be able to root. Thanks for the suggestion. But I need a non root alternative.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

